# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ տղամարդկանց

## Dr. M

Գրեթե բոլոր թեմաները պտտվում են կանանց/աղջիկների շուրջ: Իսկ ինչպես հասկանալ տղամարդկանց? նրանց ցանկությունները, պահանջները և երազանքները? Կան որոշակի դրույթներ դրանք բացատրելու համար? 

Հ.Գ. կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր կլինի քննարկումները, առավել ևս, երբ ֆորումում կան տարբեր տարիքային խմբեր  :Wink:   և հուսամ տղաները կպատասխանեն իրենց ուղղված բորոլ հարցերին  :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Dr. M ջան, մի հատ գիրք ունեի, մեջը բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կային  :LOL:  Շատ դիպուկ էր գրված: Հիմա էդ գիրքը մոտս չի: Որ վերադարձնեն, կտամ, կկարդաս, ինքդ կհամոզվես  :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

Մեծ հաճույքով
իսկ իրականությանը ինչքանով է համապատասխանում?

ի դեպ 
Թերապիայիդ քննությունն ինչ եղավ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեծ հաճույքով
> իսկ իրականությանը ինչքանով է համապատասխանում?


Պատկերացրու, որ հենց էն ա հավես, որ իրականությանը համապատասխանում ա: Էնտեղ գրված ա նաև կանանց հասկանալու մասին: Ու ամենաահավորն էն ա, որ դու կարդում ես, շատ բան իմանում, բայց չես կարողանում կիրառել, որովհետև շարունակում ես մնալ կին  :LOL: 
Քննությունս էլ երկուշաբթի ա… բոլորիդ հրավիրում եմ իմ թաղմանը  :LOL:

----------


## Root

Տղամարդկանց հասկանալը բարդ չի քանի որ 3 հիմնական կետ կա ...
Գլուխ .. Փոր .. ու դարձյալ ....
Զավեշտական է բայց տղամարդկանց մոտ "հասկանալը"
հակառակ ծայրից է սկսում , այսքինքն "դարձյալ .."-ից  :LOL: 
Հետո գալիս է փորը ....դրանից հետո տղամարդիկ նոր կարողանում են հանգիստ մտածել   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Root, պատկերացրու, էդ գրքում էլ էր ամեն ինչ դարձյալից սկսվում  :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

> Պատկերացրու, որ հենց էն ա հավես, որ իրականությանը համապատասխանում ա: Էնտեղ գրված ա նաև կանանց հասկանալու մասին: Ու ամենաահավորն էն ա, որ դու կարդում ես, շատ բան իմանում, բայց չես կարողանում կիրառել, որովհետև շարունակում ես մնալ կին 
> Քննությունս էլ երկուշաբթի ա… բոլորիդ հրավիրում եմ իմ թաղմանը


Որ գանք, հաստատ Ն.-ին կթաղենք  :Angry2:  :LOL: 

չար ձևով չստացվեց ?  :Blush:  

էդ նույն բանն էր, ինչ Պ.Կոելիո ես կարդում, 1-ին կուրսում  :LOL:   ամեն ինչ գիտես, բայց կիրառել չես կարողանում
կամ էլ , պրակտիկայիդ առաջին տարում.... տեսական գիտես, բայց փորձ չկա   :Sos: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Տղամարդկանց հասկանալը բարդ չի քանի որ 3 հիմնական կետ կա ...
> Գլուխ .. Փոր .. ու դարձյալ ....
> Զավեշտական է բայց տղամարդկանց մոտ "հասկանալը"
> հակառակ ծայրից է սկսում , այսքինքն "դարձյալ .."-ից 
> Հետո գալիս է փորը ....դրանից հետո տղամարդիկ նոր կարողանում են հանգիստ մտածել


իսկ դուք ինքներդ ձեզ հասկանում եք? թե կանանց միջոցով?  :Wink:

----------


## Root

> իսկ դուք ինքներդ ձեզ հասկանում եք? թե կանանց միջոցով?


Դժվար թե Ադամը ինքն իրեն մենակ հասկանար:

----------


## Crazy_Moon

> Dr. M ջան, մի հատ գիրք ունեի, մեջը բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կային  Շատ դիպուկ էր գրված: Հիմա էդ գիրքը մոտս չի: Որ վերադարձնեն, կտամ, կկարդաս, ինքդ կհամոզվես


Հարգելի Բյուրկան քանի որ դու չես կարող գիրքը փոխանցել բոլոր ակումբայիններին գուցե գրես գրքի հեղինակի անունը  և վերնագիրը, ինձ նույնպես հետքրքրեց այդ գիրքը, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ հետքրքրի է լսեսլ թե ինչ են մտածում տղաներն հեց իրենց մասին :Smile:

----------


## Quadro

Իսկ ինչն ա այդքան անհասկանալի մեր մեջ?

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Գրեթե բոլոր թեմաները պտտվում են կանանց/աղջիկների շուրջ: Իսկ ինչպես հասկանալ տղամարդկանց? նրանց ցանկությունները, պահանջները և երազանքները? Կան որոշակի դրույթներ դրանք բացատրելու համար? 
> 
> Հ.Գ. կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր կլինի քննարկումները, առավել ևս, երբ ֆորումում կան տարբեր տարիքային խմբեր   և հուսամ տղաները կպատասխանեն իրենց ուղղված բորոլ հարցերին


Իմ կարծիքով բոլոր թեմաները պտտվում են կանանց/աղջիկների շուրջ որովհետև նրանք միշտ էլ անհասկանալի են եղել ամբողջ մարդկային պատմության մեջ:

----------


## Dr. M

> Իսկ ինչն ա այդքան անհասկանալի մեր մեջ?
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով բոլոր թեմաները պտտվում են կանանց/աղջիկների շուրջ որովհետև նրանք միշտ էլ անհասկանալի են եղել ամբողջ մարդկային պատմության մեջ:


Այո....
Կինը միշտ էլ առեղծված է եղել, դեռ Ադամի ժամանակաշրջանից Root ջան  :Smile: 
բայց երբեմն նղամարդիկ անում են էնպիսի բաներ, որ դրանք կամ կանանց մտածելակերպին հասու չէ կամ էլ հակասում է.....
Երևի թե դրանում էլ կայանում է տարբերությունը կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև?  :Xeloq: 
Էէէէէ հիմա էլ մի քիչ տղամարդկանցից խոսենք ինչ կլինի որ?  :Wink: 
Եվ մի հարց էլ
կանայք են ավելի ինտրավերտ , թե տղամարդիկ?

----------


## Երվանդ

Խեղճ տղամարդկանց մեջ ինչ կա հանելուկ :Smile: , սաղի մտքին նույն բաննա, ոնց անեն կարգին փող ունենան, լիքը աղջկեք ու իշխանություն, իսկ այ կանայք առեղծվածային բաներ ունեն, կանանցից մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ որ եթե ամուսնացաց չեն 99 տոկոսը մտածում են ոնց անեն ամուսնանան :Wink: , մնացածը ամեն մեկի մոտ տարբերա :Sad:

----------


## Dr. M

> Խեղճ տղամարդկանց մեջ ինչ կա հանելուկ, սաղի մտքին նույն բաննա, ոնց անեն կարգին փող ունենան, լիքը աղջկեք ու իշխանություն, իսկ այ կանայք առեղծվածային բաներ ունեն, կանանցից մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ որ եթե ամուսնացաց չեն 99 տոկոսը մտածում են ոնց անեն ամուսնանան, մնացածը ամեն մեկի մոտ տարբերա


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել քեզ հետ, քանի որ հիմա աղջիկներն ավելի համարձակ ու ազատ են, փորձում են ինքնուրույնություն ձեռք բերել, մասնագիտություն,հետո փորձառություն կյանքի մեջ, լավն ու վատը տարբելու ունակություն, իսկ ամուսնանալ չեն շտապում... գուցե սպասում են հարմար թեկնածուի?   :Wink:  Ով գիտե?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Root

> Այո....
> Կինը միշտ էլ առեղծված է եղել, դեռ Ադամի ժամանակաշրջանից Root ջան 
> բայց երբեմն նղամարդիկ անում են էնպիսի բաներ, որ դրանք կամ կանանց մտածելակերպին հասու չէ կամ էլ հակասում է.....
> Երևի թե դրանում էլ կայանում է տարբերությունը կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև? 
> Էէէէէ հիմա էլ մի քիչ տղամարդկանցից խոսենք ինչ կլինի որ? 
> Եվ մի հարց էլ
> կանայք են ավելի ինտրավերտ , թե տղամարդիկ?



Ինչ վերաբերվում է կանանց առեղծված լինելուն, այդ կանայք առեղծված են քանի որ իրենք տղամարդիկ են այդպես ուզում, կինը միայն տեսքով չպետք է հրապուրիչ լինի այլև առեղծված մնալով ....համաձայն եմ որ կնոջ մտածելակերպը հիմնովին տարբերվում է տղամարդկայինից , որոշ դեպքերում էլ անհասկանալի է թվում սակայն  առեղծվածային երևույթը վերագրված է կնոջը տղամարդու կողմից , դա մի կոմպլիմենտի ձև է, որ յուրաքանչյուր խելոք տղամարդ օգտագործում է կնոջը "իր բարձրունքում պահելու" համար:
Ասում ես ... տղամարդիկ անում են էնպիսի բաներ, որ դրանք կամ կանանց մտածելակերպին հասու չէ կամ էլ հակասում է.....այդ առիթով մի անեկդոտ կա ...

*Կանացի ընկերությունը `* երբ կինը  զանգահարում է ամուսնուն և ասում թե ընկերուհու տանն է գիշերելու, ամուսինը զանգահարելով կնոջ լավագույն 10 ընկերուհիներին պարզում է որ ոչ մեկի մոտ իր կինը չի գիշերել....

*Տղամարդկանց ընկերություն*` երբ տղամարդը  զանգահարում է կնոջը և ասում թե ընկերոջ տանն է գիշերելու, կինը զանգահարելով ամուսնու լավագույն 10 ընկերներին պարզում է որ ` իր ամուսինը գիշերել է նրանցից 7-ի տանը ընդ որում 10-ից 3-ը պատասխանում են, որ նա դեռ իրենց տանն է ...


Ինտրավերտությունը և էքստրավերտությունը սեռային հատկություն չէ  :Smile:  , եթե սեռային առումով այն քննարկելու լինենք անկասկած միշտ պետք է օգտագործենք "հիմնականում" բառը: Իսկ ընդհանուր առումով դա բնավորության հատկանիշ է:

----------


## Deluxe

Երկվորյակ համաստեղության տակ ծնված տղամարդկանց դժվար թե կարողանաք հասկանաք

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Մենք փորձում ենք հասկանալ տղամարդկանց, հոգ տանել նրանց, հաղորդակցվել նրանց հետ, սիրել նրանց և ցանկանում ենք սիրված լինել նրանցից: Երբ դա տեղի է ունենում, մենք ասում ենք տղամարդիկ հրաշալի են, և մենք համոզված ենք մենք չենք կարող ապրել առանց նրանց: Երբ դա տեղի չի ունենում, մենք մտածում ենք տղամարդիկ անտանելի են, և ավելի լավ կլիներ նրանց հետ բոլորովին առնչություն չունենայինք:
Որպես կին դուք երեք ընտրություն ունեք, թե ինչպես ձեր ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում առընչվեք տղամարդկանց հետ:
*Ընտրություն 1*. Դուք կարող եք ջղայնանալ  ձեր տղամարդու վրա ձեզ խենթացնելու համար և ձեր ժամանակը ծախսեք նրանից բողոքելու վրա: (Սա հետաքրքիր է մի քանի ժամ, բայց մի քանի տարի հետո դա կորցնում է իր հետաքրքրությունը):
*Ընտրություն 2*. Դուք կարող եք բոլորովին հուսահատվել տղամարդկանցից և գնեք մի գեղեցիկ շնիկ: (Սա էժան է, քիչ աշխատանք է պահանջում, բայց այնքան էլ բավարար չէ :Sad: ):
*Ընտրություն 3*. Դուք կարող եք որոշել՝ սովորել ամեն ինչ հասկանալու ու յոլա գնալու տղամարդկանց հետ, որպեսզի դուք կարողանաք ունենալ հրաշալի փոխհարաբերություն, որին դուք արժանի եք :Smile: :

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Որոշելով լինել «իսկական տղամարդ», հասարակությունը սովորեցրել է նրան, որ նա պետք է լինի բարձր հատկություններ մարմնավորած տղամարդ, իսկ դա անհնար է դարձնում նրան բացվելու և իր սիրած կնոջ հետ ունենալու իսկական մտերմություն:

_Ինչպիսին տղամարդիկ վարժեցված են լինել._
*Պաշտպանվող և կասկածամիտ
Թաքցնել իրենց զգացմունքները
Երևալ ուժեղ և անմրցելի
Մրցակցող
Տիրապետել արտաքին աշխարհին
Անկախ/Մեկուսի
Մնալ իշխող*

_Ինչպիսին մենք ենք ցանկանում տղամարդիկ լինեն_.
*Բաց և վստահելի
Ցույց տալ իրենց զգացմունքները
Արտահայտել իրենց խոցելիությունը
Համագործակցող
Տիրապետել ներքին աշխարհին
Զգան մեր կարիքը 
Իշխանությունից դուրս գան*

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց
Մենք սպասում ենք, որ տղամարդիկ լավատեղություն ցուցաբերեն այն հմտություններում, որոնց համար նրանք բացարձակապես չեն վաժված, կարևոր հմտություններ, ինչպես շատ հաճախ պատահում է, կանայք շատ լավ են տիրապետում՝ զգացմունքներն արտահայտելու կարողությանը, մտերմիկ լինելուն, դաստիարակելուն և սիրելուն:
Տղամարդիկ ցանկանում են բացվել և սովորել, խորը զգալ և արտահայտել իրենց զգացումները իրենց սիրած կանանց: Բայց այդ պրոցեսը դժվար է, նունիսկ՝ վախեցնող: Ձեր կյանքի տղամարդիկ կարիք ունեն կարեկցության, համբերության և աջակցության, որը դուք կարող եք գտնել ձեր սրտում, օգնելու նրանց բացելու իրենցը :Smile: :

----------


## Dr. M

> Երկվորյակ համաստեղության տակ ծնված տղամարդկանց դժվար թե կարողանաք հասկանաք


դա կասեի և կանանց է վերաբերում   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ինչ վերաբերվում է կանանց առեղծված լինելուն, այդ կանայք առեղծված են քանի որ իրենք տղամարդիկ են այդպես ուզում, կինը միայն տեսքով չպետք է հրապուրիչ լինի այլև առեղծված մնալով ....համաձայն եմ որ կնոջ մտածելակերպը հիմնովին տարբերվում է տղամարդկայինից , որոշ դեպքերում էլ անհասկանալի է թվում սակայն  առեղծվածային երևույթը վերագրված է կնոջը տղամարդու կողմից , դա մի կոմպլիմենտի ձև է, որ յուրաքանչյուր խելոք տղամարդ օգտագործում է կնոջը "իր բարձրունքում պահելու" համար:
> Ասում ես ... տղամարդիկ անում են էնպիսի բաներ, որ դրանք կամ կանանց մտածելակերպին հասու չէ կամ էլ հակասում է.....այդ առիթով մի անեկդոտ կա ...
> 
> *Կանացի ընկերությունը `* երբ կինը  զանգահարում է ամուսնուն և ասում թե ընկերուհու տանն է գիշերելու, ամուսինը զանգահարելով կնոջ լավագույն 10 ընկերուհիներին պարզում է որ ոչ մեկի մոտ իր կինը չի գիշերել....
> 
> *Տղամարդկանց ընկերություն*` երբ տղամարդը  զանգահարում է կնոջը և ասում թե ընկերոջ տանն է գիշերելու, կինը զանգահարելով ամուսնու լավագույն 10 ընկերներին պարզում է որ ` իր ամուսինը գիշերել է նրանցից 7-ի տանը ընդ որում 10-ից 3-ը պատասխանում են, որ նա դեռ իրենց տանն է ...
> 
> :


անեկդոտդ լավն էրրրրրրր  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  
առեղծված......
կինը միշտ ինչ որ բան կիսատ է ասում, կամ անում, ու տղամրդիկ պետք է այն կամ շատ երկար ժամանակի ընթացքում կորզեն, կամ էլ գուշակություններ անեն....
մի բան հիշեցի
Կինը , երբ հեռանում է տղամարդուց, միշտ մի բան մոռանում է նրա մոտ, որ հետագայում  վերադառնալու ակնկալիքով   :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երկվորյակ համաստեղության տակ ծնված տղամարդկանց դժվար թե կարողանաք հասկանաք


Ինչու՞, անձամբ ինձ դա հիանալի հաջողվում է։  :Hands Up:   :Tongue:   :Wink:  Համենայնդեպս, նրանցից մեկին, գրեթե 100%-ով հասկանում եմ։  :Tongue:  Գուցե նրանից է, որ ես ինքս էլ եմ երկվորյակ։  :LOL:   :Blush:  
Փորձեցի հիշել տարբեր տարիքի երկվորյակ տղամարդ ծանոթներիս... Նույնիսկ եթե չեմ արդարացնում նրանց շատ գծեր կամ արարքներ, կարող եմ խստորեն քննադատել դրանք, բայց, միևնույն ժամանակ լրիվ հասկանում եմ նրանց, որովհետև նրանց թերությունների ու թուլությունների մեծամասնությունն ինձ հաճախ ցավալիորեն հարազատ է լինում  :Blush: , թեև իմ պահվածքից շատ դեպքերում դա կարող է չերևալ։

----------


## Dr. M

> Ինչու՞, անձամբ ինձ դա հիանալի հաջողվում է։    Համենայնդեպս, նրանցից մեկին, գրեթե 100%-ով հասկանում եմ։  Գուցե նրանից է, որ ես ինքս էլ եմ երկվորյակ։   
> Փորձեցի հիշել տարբեր տարիքի երկվորյակ տղամարդ ծանոթներիս... Նույնիսկ եթե չեմ արդարացնում նրանց շատ գծեր կամ արարքներ, կարող եմ խստորեն քննադատել դրանք, բայց, միևնույն ժամանակ լրիվ հասկանում եմ նրանց, որովհետև նրանց թերությունների ու թուլությունների մեծամասնությունն ինձ հաճախ ցավալիորեն հարազատ է լինում , թեև իմ պահվածքից շատ դեպքերում դա կարող է չերևալ։


Ամեն դեպքում տղամարդ երկվորյակը ավելի թույլ է քան կինը 

օրինակ հորոսկոպում ձեր իսկ, գրված է, որ կարող եք/ձգտում եք հարեմ ունենալ  :Shok: 
դա ճիշտ է?

----------


## Root

> Կինը , երբ հեռանում է տղամարդուց, միշտ մի բան մոռանում է նրա մոտ, որ հետագայում  վերադառնալու ակնկալիքով




Զապաս տարեբրակ թողալը բնավորությունա կնոջ մոտ  :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Երկվորյակ համաստեղության տակ ծնված տղամարդկանց դժվար թե կարողանաք հասկանաք


Իսկ կանա՞նց, :Think:  եթե այո, ուրեմն հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու են ինձ այդքան դժվար հասկանում :Sad:

----------


## Dr. M

> Զապաս տարեբրակ թողալը բնավորությունա կնոջ մոտ


Կարելի է ասածիցդ հասկանալ, որ կինը ամբողջովին չի նվիրվում? թե? ոնց?  :Think:

----------


## Root

Նվիրվելը կապ չունի ..զապաս կանալ թողնելու համար, կարաս նվիրվես մեկին, բայց զապաս կանալդ չկորցնես .. ինչ իմանաս ինչ կլինի , մոտավորապես տենց : :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

> Նվիրվելը կապ չունի ..զապաս կանալ թողնելու համար, կարաս նվիրվես մեկին, բայց զապաս կանալդ չկորցնես .. ինչ իմանաս ինչ կլինի , մոտավորապես տենց :


տենց ոնց կլինի? դուրս է գալիս կրկնակի խաղ ես խաղում  :Xeloq:  մեկը բացահայտ, մյուսը թաքուն  :Shok:

----------


## Root

> տենց ոնց կլինի? դուրս է գալիս կրկնակի խաղ ես խաղում  մեկը բացահայտ, մյուսը թաքուն


Կյանքը ինքնին խաղ է ... հույսն էլ տղամարդու մեջ ամենակործանարար հատկությունը…

----------


## Dr. M

> Կյանքը ինքնին խաղ է ... հույսն էլ տղամարդու մեջ ամենակործանարար հատկությունը…


ահհ, կյանքը բեմ է, մարդիկ դերասաններ...  :Smile:  լավ ֆրազ է

...դա կնոջ համար էլ է էդպես  :Sad:   պարզապես տղամարդը ինչ-որ բանի ակնկալիքով է հույսեր փայփայում, իսկ կինը ոչ!  պարզապես հույս է տալիս իրեն  :Sad:

----------


## Root

> ահհ, կյանքը բեմ է, մարդիկ դերասաններ...  լավ ֆրազ է
> 
> ...դա կնոջ համար էլ է էդպես   պարզապես տղամարդը ինչ-որ բանի ակնկալիքով է հույսեր փայփայում, իսկ կինը ոչ!  պարզապես հույս է տալիս իրեն


Կանանց մեծամասնությունը ռեալիստ են , կամ համենայն դեպս ռեալիզմի շրջանականերում են իդեալիստորեն մտածում .. իսկ այդ անուղղելի տղամարդիկ միշտ իդեալիստ են ... չնայած ռեալիզմի մեջ են իրենց ցույց տալիս :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

> Կանանց մեծամասնությունը ռեալիստ են , կամ համենայն դեպս ռեալիզմի շրջանականերում են իդեալիստորեն մտածում .. իսկ այդ անուղղելի տղամարդիկ միշտ իդեալիստ են ... չնայած ռեալիզմի մեջ են իրենց ցույց տալիս


Այ դա նորություներ էր  :Shok:  ընդ որում հաճելի  :Smile:

----------


## Root

Ես հաճոյախոսելու վարպետ չէմ, ոչ էլ կոմպլիմենտԱՐԻՍՏ  :LOL:  :LOL:   .. ես ասացի ճշմարտությունը ...
Համենայն դեպս հասուն տղամարդիկ իրենց մտածելակերպով սկսում են որոշակի նմանություն ցուցաբերել կանացի ռեալիզմին ..  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Deluxe

> Իսկ կանա՞նց, եթե այո, ուրեմն հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու են ինձ այդքան դժվար հասկանում


Երկվորյակ համաստեղության տակ ծնվածներին բացահայտելն անհնար է, նրանք շատ փոփոխական են , փոփոխական եմ, և ես ,և ԴՈՒ

----------


## ihusik

Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդուն կամ կնոջը հասկանալու համար կա 2 ուղի.

*1. Սիրել ու նվիրվել նրան (Սիրել սրտով ու գլխով՝ այսինքն՝ ոչ կույր սիրով...)

2. Ճանաչելով ինքդ քեզ (Մարդ առեղծվածը բանալին է ամեն գաղտնիքի...)*

----------


## Dr. M

Էսպիսի մի խոսք կա, որ.... Տղամարդիկ պրիմիտիվ էակներ են: Ինչ կասեք?  :Vayreni:  :IMG Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Էսպիսի մի խոսք կա


Որտե՞ղ կա: :Wink:  



> որ.... Տղամարդիկ պրիմիտիվ էակներ են:


Հարգելի դոկտոր  :Smile: : Ի՞նչ իմաստով ենք պրիմիտիվ: Բժշկակա՞ն տեսանկյունից, ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջների՞:
Կարող է որպես կենսաբանական էա՞կ: Ասենք ՝
Տղամարդ  - Միաբջիջ կենդանիների ենթաթագավորության արմատամտրակավորների տիպի ներկայացուցիչ : Հա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

:Smile:  
իրենց կենսաբանական տիպով
ինչպես նաև ֆիզիկական պահանջներով

և ես դա որպես հարց ուղղել եմ քննարկամ
դուք կարծիք կարտահայտեք?

----------


## dvgray

> դուք կարծիք կարտահայտեք?


Լավ: Արտահայտեմ:
Մենք պրիմիտիվ չենք  :Tongue: : Մենք լավ էլ զարգացած ենք որպես կենսաբանական տիպ: Ունենք 5+0.5 լավ զարգացած զգայարաններ: Զգում ենք, թե երբ ինչ է պետք կնոջը: Նաև անկողնում  :Smile: , որտեղ մեզ էնքան էլ շատ բան պետք չէ  :Tongue: :  Ունենք գործուն ուղեղ: Տրամաբանում ենք... Հիշում... Բայց ավելի հաճախ մոռանում...
Որպես կենսաբանական էակներ, մեկ-մեկ նաև կռվում ենք կնոջ/էգի/ համար /էս կռվից կռվի առարկան՝ կինը, իրեն ներքուստ շատ լավ է զգում/ :  Կռվում ենք նաև հենց այնպես, լավ մարզավիճակի պահպանման համար /կնոջ տեսանկյունից - աքլորակռիվ /: 
Ռոմանտիկ ենք: Դա մեր հիմնական առավելությունն է: /կանանց կարծիքով - հիմնական թերությունը, որից իրենք համարում են, որ  պետք է  վարպետորեն օգտվել  :Think: :/ 
Կնոջ տեսանկյունից ախմախ բաների մասին /մեքենա, ակնոց, սոտովի, կին ... քաղաքականություն  :Shok: / կարող ենք ժամերով խոսալ: 

Մեր հիմնական թերությունը: Համարում ենք, որ թերություններ չունենք  :Wink: :

----------


## Dr. M

ասածիցդ կարող եմ հետևություն անել, որ միակ թերությունը ԿԻՆՆ է  :Tongue:  ում այդքան պաշտում եք  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> ասածիցդ կարող եմ հետևություն անել, որ միակ թերությունը ԿԻՆՆ է  ում այդքան պաշտում եք


Հա ՝ պաշտում ենք: Հա՝ աստվածացնում ենք: Հա՝ առանց կնոջ տրեզերքը վերածվում է դատարկ ու փուչ տարածքի  :Smile: :
Չէ: Դա մեր թերությունը չի : Ավելի ճիշտ՝ հակառակը  :Wink: : Դրա հետևանքով ենք դարեր շարունակ կատարել մեծ-մեծ գործեր :Yes:   :Smile: : Կինը՝ դա տղամարդու մուսան է, կյանքի իմաստավորման  ու լավագույն ձեռքբերումների հիմնական խթանը  /չշփոթել խթանիչների հետ  :Cool: /, նպատակներին հասնելու գրավականը ,պատճառը  :Smile: :

Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, տղամա՞րդը կնոջ համար ինչ է ` թերությու՞ն..առավելությու՞ն... պարապ վախտի խաղալի՞ք...    :Think: :  
 :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

այոոոոոոոո, ու բոլոր պատերազմները մղվել են կնոջ/հայրենիքի համար  :LOL: 

շատ հասարակ մի երևույթ ` _ինքնագնահատական_  կասեի  :Smile:  եթե կինը հնարավորություն ունի ընտրելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Root

> Էսպիսի մի խոսք կա, որ.... Տղամարդիկ պրիմիտիվ էակներ են: Ինչ կասեք?


Ոչ երանի քո մարդուն Դոխթուր ..... նենց պրովոկացիաներ կանես .. խեխճը քեզ ոնցա պահելու  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ ... առաջի սարքածը միշտ պրիմիտվա  :LOL:  :LOL:  /տեխնիկակական հարցերով ՝ Ասծուն../ բայց զատո տեխպասպորտը անթերիա մեխանիկական առումով, ու զատո "ԳԵՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ" էակներդ առանց պրիմիտիվների ապրյալ ու ըմբոշխնյալ ազգ չեք  :LOL:  :LOL:  .... ակամա ամազոնուհիներին հիշեցի, լրիվ նույն ՊիսխոՊատոլոգիանա պրիմիտիվ դաս համարել տղամարդուն  :LOL: 

Ի միջայոլց.. ես կարծում եմ դրա ժամանակները անցել են սեռային խտրականության ..նույնիսկ վերանում է ազգային խտրականությունը արդեն .. մարդկությունը գոյատևելու խնդիրների առաջ է կանգնում կամաց կամաց , էնպես որ .. :Cool:  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. *Ով անկայունություն ! Անունդ ԿԻՆ է!*

----------


## Absar21

Կա մի այսպիսի գիրք ,որի անունն է «20-րդ դար 100 հանճարները»: Վերցրեք այս գիրքը և այնտեղ բերված մարդկանց (95%-ով տղամարդկանց ) ցուցակից կերևա պրիմիտիվ ենք մենք թե ոչ: Հարցի մյուս կողմն այն է , որ տղամարդիկ շատ «հիմարություններ» կարող են անել կնոջ համար կամ նրանց թելադրանքով, բայց սա ոչ թե պրիմիտիվություն է այլ անհաղթահարելի թուլություն, որի պատճառը մնում է բնության գաղտնիքների շարքում:

----------


## ihusik

> Հ.Գ. *Ով անկայունություն ! Անունդ ԿԻՆ է!*


Կարծում ես տղամարդի՞կ են շատ կայուն... իմ կարծիքով այս հարցում իրար չեն զիջում թե կինը թե տղամարդը... կայունությունը կապ ունի մարդու կամքի ու նվիրվելու հետ և  կապ չունի այն տղամարդ է թե կին...

----------


## Root

> Կարծում ես տղամարդի՞կ են շատ կայուն... իմ կարծիքով այս հարցում իրար չեն զիջում թե կինը թե տղամարդը... կայունությունը կապ ունի մարդու կամքի ու նվիրվելու հետ և  կապ չունի այն տղամարդ է թե կին...


Ճիշտն ասած այդ ցիտատը ես պարզապես մեջբերեցի մի մեծի ասածներից , անձանբ ես շարժվում եմ "Մարդս մարդ լինի .. " սկզբունքով... մնացածը շատ գեղեցիկա, բայց պռակտիկ չի .. :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԿԱՆՑ


*Մարդկային հոգին անքննելի է:*

----------


## Dr. M

> Ոչ երանի քո մարդուն Դոխթուր ..... նենց պրովոկացիաներ կանես .. խեխճը քեզ ոնցա պահելու 
> 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. *Ով անկայունություն ! Անունդ ԿԻՆ է!*


Լավ հարց էր, բայց երևի խեղճ չի լինի  :Smile:  միտքս ընդլայնեմ մի քիչ  :Tongue:  տղամարդիկ առաջին հայացքից են պրիմիտիվ երևում, իսկ թե ինչու՞, դա էլ ինքներդ մտածեք կամ գոցե արտահայտվեք, հարգելի տղամարդիկ:

Հ.Գ. Թեմայից դուրս մի մեջբերում անեմ. ամեն մարդ ընտրում է իրեն նմանին, կամքից անկախ, ենթագիտակցորեն, ու դա անկառավարելի բնազդ է: Սա  որպես  тема к размышлению  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Այստեղ ֆորումում, “ինչպես գտնել ձեր կեսին” հարցին մեկը սրամտել էր. ես կիսատ չեմ ծնվել:

Տրիվյալ փաստ ա, որ մարդը, այնուամենայնիվ, ծնվում ա կիսատ: Ի սկզբանե այդպիսին ա մարդկային կոդը, և դրա դեմ ոչինչ անել չենք կարող...  
Հետագա իր ողջ կյանքում մարդը կռիվ ա տալիս կոդի հենց էդ մոդուլի շրջանակներում, երջանկության կամ դժբախտության զգացողությունները սինթեզվում են միայն ու միայն դրա output-ներից. հաջողված կարիերիստը կամ հարուստը դժվար թե հավատան երջանկության, եթե անձնականը չի ստացվել, բայց անգործն ու աղքատը յոթերորդ երկնքում են, երբ ոտից գլուխ թաղված են սիրո մեջ:  

Մյուս կողմից էլ, ռոմեոջուլիետական տարբերակները սարքովի բաներեն, թատրոնի տիկնիկ: Տրամաբանությունը ցանկացած սիրո պատմության մեջ ակնկալում ա մարդու բոլոր հնարավորությունների` նվիրվածության, հաշվարկի, հիասթափության, կրքի, տարվածության, պահանջի,  ու էլի լիքը խառը-մառը, բայց կենդանի գործոնների առկայություն, որոնցով այնքան ա շաղկապված ցանկացած հարաբերություն, որ միանշանակ բնորոշումներ, առավել ևս “happily ever after” կարգի եզրահանգումներ տալը դատարկ բաներ են:

Հիմա, այդ հարաբերություններում տղամարդու և կնոջ դերերի մասին. 

Իմ որոշակի սահմանափակ կարծիքով տղամարդուն հասկանալ կարելի ա, կնոջը` ոչ: Պատճառը նրանումն ա, որ տղամարդն ավելի ազնիվ համակցություն ա, քան կինը:
Միշտ էլ այդպես ա, ազնվությունը տրամաբանական, “ճշտով” ստրուկտուրա ա, իսկ անազնվության խաղերն ու տարբերակները ենթարկվում են չգիտեմ ինչ, մեզ անհայտ օրենքների, որոնց չիմացությունը մեզ շվարած կանգնեցնում ա այսպես կոչված կնոջ  առեղծվածի առջև: 

Ուզում եմ վստահեցնել տղամարդկանց, որ այդ` կնոջ առեղծվածը, անմեկնելի ա կնոջ համար նույնպես. ցանկացած կին ոչ միայն չի կարող բացատրել այլ կնոջ  վարքն ու հոգեբանությունը, այլև իր սեփականը` թե ինչի է ընդունակ, ինչպես կվարվի, կամ ինչու այդպես վարվեց... 

Բայց չէ, կնոջը ես ամենևին չեմ նսեմացնում: Ցանկացած կինը իր կոդում ունի մի գերնպատակ` տիրել անձնական` կանացի երջանկությանը, ու հանուն դրա ա նրա ամբողջ պայքարը` հիմնված այդ չկարգավորված, մեզ անհայտ օրենքների վրա: 

Բայց վերադառնամ թեմային: 
Այն որ տղամարդկանց կարելի ա հասկանալ, այսինքն, որ կարելի ա պատկերացնել տղամարդկային հոգեբանության տրամաբանությունը, բերել ա և այդ պարզունակ մտքին` որ տղամարդիկ պրիմիտիվ են:

Տղամարդուն հասկանալու բանալին նրա գլխավոր հատկության` արականության դոմինանտային բնույթն ընդունելն ա: Եթե կինը գիտակցի և չճնշի այն, ապա կարելի ա ասել, որ բացված ա ներդաշնակ հարաբերությունների դուռը, ու մնացածը բնականոն հունով կկարգավորվի: 

Կնոջ մեծագույն սխալը, երբ հարաբերությունները չեն կարգավորվում /իսկ հարաբերությունները կարգավորում կամ փլուզում են միայն ու միայն կանայք, ոչ տղամարդիկ/, պահանջկոտությունն ա:
Ցանկացած պահանջ իր մեջ կրում ա դոմինանտային տարրեր, որը կոտրում ա տղամարդու` որպես արական տեսակի ճիշտ բնույթը:
Այնպես որ, կանայք ջան, երբեք ոչինչ մի պահանջեք ձեր սիրելիներից, ոչ ուղղակի, ոչ անուղղակի  :Wink: 

Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, տղամարդը, թեև դոմինանտ, նույնպես մարդ ա` այսինքն, կիսատ: Եվ այն, ինչ պակասում  ա նրա մոտ, կիսատում տղամարդուն,  դա ունի կինը  :Tongue:   Կինը ունի գերբնազդներ ու ջոկելու բացառիկ ունակություն, և անփոխարինելի նեցուկ կարող ա լինել իր տղամարդուն` ամենատարբեր հարցերում: 
Հռոմի չգիտեմ որ կեսարը մի խոսակցության մեջ ասում ա , որ Հռոմը կառավարում ա իր հինգ տարեկան որդին:  Ո՞նց` զարմանում են մարդիկ: Դե, - ասում ա կեսարը, - կինս ղեկավարում ա ինձ, տղաս` կնոջս :   :Smile: 

Հա, մի բան էլ: Որքան էլ տխուր   :Sad:  , բայց հենց փաստերը ցույց են տալիս, որ տղամարդը, որպես ստեղծագործող, ավելի շատ բանի կարա հասնի, քան կինը: Համենայն դեպս, հիմնականում այդպես ա: Կնոջ հանած կինոները թույլ են, գրականությունը` նույնպես: Բայց դե տղամարդու ստեղծագործական հաջողության մեջ գլխավոր նպաստը մեկ ա, էլի կնոջինն ա, այնպես որ եթե կինը գիտակցի և հավատարիմ մնա իր էդ կոչմանը` նպաստին, իրան լրիվ հերիք ա երջանիկ լինելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Մարիամ

Ճիշտ է այստեղ թերագնահատվում է կանանց ընկերությունը, բայց եթե ճիշտն ասենք ըտենց էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

> Երկվորյակ համաստեղության տակ ծնված տղամարդկանց դժվար թե կարողանաք հասկանաք


Համաձայն եմ, շաաաաատ ճիշտ ա :LOL:  Բայց դա նաև երկվորյակ կանանց ա վերաբերվում: Խելագարներին հասկանալը դժվար ա, առնվազն դու էլ պիտի խելագար լինես: Խելագար լավ իմաստով :Wink:

----------


## Kheranyan

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԿԱՆՑ


Շատ պարզ, պարզապես պետք է լինել մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր և մի քիչ ավելի շատ ցանկանալ հասկանալ տղամարդուն:

----------


## Brigada

ինչպես կանանց, այնպես էլ տղամարդկանց հասկանալը անհնար.

----------


## NetX

> ինչպես կանանց, այնպես էլ տղամարդկանց հասկանալը անհնար.


Ինչպես կանանց հասկանալն ա անհնար, քանի որ տրամաբանությունից դուրս են, այնպես էլ կանայք տղամարդկանց՝ քանի որ տրամաբանության սահմաններում են  :Cool:  :Blush:

----------


## Brigada

> Ինչպես կանանց հասկանալն ա անհնար, քանի որ տրամաբանությունից դուրս են, այնպես էլ կանայք տղամարդկանց՝ քանի որ տրամաբանության սահմաններում են


համաձայն եմ

----------


## ivy

> Երկվորյակ համաստեղության տակ ծնված տղամարդկանց դժվար թե կարողանաք հասկանաք


Ուրեմն ինձ հանդիպած բոլոր տղամարդիկ այդ չարաբաստիկ համաստեղության տա՞կ են ծնված եղել։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

կհասկանաք ,եթե ուզեք…

----------


## Տատ

> կհասկանաք ,եթե ուզեք…


Կենտրոնական կետ է:
Իսկ պետք է՞ որ:  :Think: 
Օրինակ՝ կանաց հասկանալ պետք չէ նույնիսկ փորձել, ոչ թե որովհետև անհնար է, այլ
որովհետև անհասկանալին ավելի գեղեցիկ ու ցանկալի է: Պետք է միշտ զարմանալու տեղ մնա:
Տղամարդուն էլ՝ հէնց հասկացար, ձանձրալի է դառնում: Կանխագուշակելի, հարմար, երբեմն՝ անդուր...
Եկեք թողնենք անակնկալն իր տեղում:
 :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Տղամարդուն էլ՝ հէնց հասկացար, ձանձրալի է դառնում:


լավագույն կռուտիտը :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> լավագույն կռուտիտը


Կամ էլ՝ երկարամյա ամուսինը: Շատ չհիասթափվեք, ոչ երկարամյաներ, բայց այդպես հաճախ է լինում: :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

_իսկ ես այն համոզմանն եմ եկել, որ մարդուն պետք չի փորձել հասկանալ,գրեթե անհնարին բան է… այ ինքդ քեզ պետք է փորձես հասկանալ, իսկ դիմացինին պետք է սիրել, նվիրվել, հարգել և այլն, և այլն… իսկ հասկանալն արդեն մղվում է երկրորդական պլան…_

----------


## Տատ

Վարպետ, 1օօօ անգամ՝ այո: :Ok: 
Միայն այդ պրոցեսն ավելի երկար է տևում:


Գաղտնիքը պահում ենք, Վ., հակարծ չասես՝ որը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իսկ հասկանալ ի?նչ իմաստով, ասենք բոլոր տղամարդկանց մասին ա՞ խոսքը :
Օրինակ ես,  մարդկանց չեմ կարող ինձ մոտ թողնել ՝առանց իրենց հասկանալու,  լինի տղա , թե աղջիկ(թեկուզ որոշ չափով ) : Տղամրդկանց հասկանալը  չես կարող համեմատել կանանց հասկանալու, քանի որ կանայք շատ բաներ ենթագիտակցորեն են անում, շատ բաններ իրենց  մեջ է պահում , չես կարող հաստատ իմանալ հաջորդ քայլը ինչ կանեն  ,  իսկ տղամրդկանց մեծամասնությունը անում է ամեն ինչ գիտակցորեն ու  ամեն քայլը կոնկրետ պատասխանի պատրաստ լինելով: Չեմ ասում լիովին հասկանալ, բայց հաստատ շատ  բաններ կարելի է խելքը մոտիկ բացատրություններ տալ, քան կանանց մասին խոսելիս :  :Pardon:

----------


## dvgray

> Կամ էլ՝ երկարամյա ամուսինը: Շատ չհիասթափվեք, ոչ երկարամյաներ, բայց այդպես հաճախ է լինում:


Իսկ երկարամյա կինը՞  :Wink: 
Գինին եթե լավ փակված չեղավ, քացաք է դառնոմ: 
Ամեն տեղ էլ վարպետություն և սեր /Սելավի  :Smile: / է պետք: Երկարատև  ամուսնական հարաբերություններում առավել ևս:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Տղամարդկանց հասկանալու համար, պետք է՝

Մեզ հետ քիչ խոսել,  :Smile: 
Երբ մի գործ ենք անում (նույնիսկ հեռուստացույց դիտելուց) չխանգարել, չխոսել, :Tongue: 
Իսկ եթե խոսելու բան կա, առավոտ շուտ չասել…  :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

Էս  ինչ  հետաքրքիր  թեմա  գտա,  փաստորեն  պարզվումա  հլը  ընենց   բաներ  էլ  կան  հա՞  որ  կինը  չի  հասկանում: :Think: 


Երբ  կինը  ամբողջությամբ  հասկանումա  տղամարդուն,  դա  ավարտվումա  կամ  ամուսնությամբ  կամ  բաժանությամբ:

Հ.Գ.  Մի  հատ  պարզ  ճշմարտություն  կա:  Տղամարդը  ամուսնանումա,  որովհետև  սիրումա, իսկ  կինը    սիրումա,  որովհետև  ուզումա  ամուսնանա: :Wink:

----------

Գևոր (15.11.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Օգտվեք «Ռուսսկաառմյանսկի մատեռշիննի սլավար»-ից :LOL:

----------


## Adriano

Կա տղամարդկանց 2 տիպ`
մի տիպը էնքան պրիմիտիվա, որ չես կարում հասկանաս,որովհետև պրիմիտիվա :LOL: 
մյուս տիպը չափից ավելի պրիմիտիվա, էնքան պրիմիտիվ,որ ուզես չուզես մեկա չես հասկանալու : :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## impression

Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ տղամարդկանց.... հմմմմ.... մի՛ քննեք անքննելին  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էդ «պրիմիտիվը» լավ բան ա՞…

----------


## Մտահոգ

մի իմաստուն միտք հիշեցի...տղամարդն ու կինը հանդիպում են..
-ստիպված եմ հետը քնել որպիսի հասկանամ նրան-մտածում է կինը,
-ստիպված եմ հասկանալ նրան որպիսի հետը քնեմ-մտածում է տղամարդը..

ՀԳ
.. ու պատկերացրեք փորձով բազմիցս ապացուցված թեորեմ է

----------


## Երկնային

> Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ տղամարդկանց.... հմմմմ.... մի՛ քննեք անքննելին


_հա… ու ոչ միայն տղամարդիկ են անքննելի, բոլորսս էլ էդ զիբիլից ենք…_ 




> Էդ «պրիմիտիվը» լավ բան ա՞…


_Բայց ինչ անմեղ հարց ա… 

Հ.Գ. հեչ էլ պրիմիտիվ չեն…  Մի մոռացեք, որ համարյա ամեն ինչում տղամարդիկ ավելի լավ են գլուխ հանում, քան կանայք, նույնիսկ էն խոհանոցը, որ փաթաթում են կնոջ վզին, իրականում իրենց մոտ շատ ավելի լավ է ստացվում…_

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Էհհ, որպեսզի կինը հասկացող կոչվի, պետք է չջղայնանա, երբ 
1. տղամարդը ֆուտբոլ, բոքս, և այլ սպորտ է նայում, ու իր վրա ուշադրություն չի դարձնում  :LOL: 
2. Չբարկանա երբ տղամարդը «լեվի» է գնում,
3. .... կարող եք շարունակել  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Մի կերպ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հ.Գ.  Մի  հատ  պարզ  ճշմարտություն  կա:  Տղամարդը  ամուսնանումա,  որովհետև  սիրումա, իսկ  կինը    սիրումա,  որովհետև  ուզումա  ամուսնանա:


Էս ճշմարտությունը նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է վերաձևակերպել՝ փոխելով տղամարդու և կնոջ տեղերը։ Ճշմարտացիության աստիճանը դրանից դժվար թե փոխվի։  :Tongue:

----------


## Selene

Վերջերս սկսել եմ մտածել, որ տղամարդկանց շատ ավելի հեշտ է հասկանալ, քան կանանց :Xeloq:  Ընդհանրապես  մարդուն հասկանալը բարդ գործ է, մարդ շատ անգամ ինքն իրեն ու իր արածները չի կարողանում լրիվ հասկանալ, էլ ուր մնաց դիմացինին :Jpit: 
Տղամարդկանց ցանկություններն ու պահանջները հասկանալու համար կնոջն առաջին հերթին պետք է շատ համբերություն ու նյարդեր, նա պետք է կարողանա այնպիսի սիրով, քնքշանքով ու հոգատարությամբ պարուրի տղամարդուն, որ սեփական ուժերով անհասկանալին դարձնի հասկանալի (փոքր երեխաների դեպքում էլ է մոտավորապես էտպես, չնայած տղամարդիկ վաղուց արդեն փոքր երեխաներ չեն՝ անկախ կամակորությանններից :Tomato:  :LOL: )
Ու, մի բան ևս, մարդիկ շատ բաներ հասկանում են, բայց քանի որ դրանք այնքան էլ իրենց ձեռնտու չեն լինում, չհասկանալու են տալիս, ու հարց է ծագում՝ արդյո՞ք իրականում չեն հասկանում թե՞ չեն ուզում ընդունեն հասկացածը :Smile:

----------

Գևոր (15.11.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Շատ սրտաճմլիկ թէմա է, մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս:
Սելենն էլ լավ հղում արեց, հենց դա էի ուզում  շարունակել

*Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ տղամարդկանց:* *Պետք է լինել տղամարդ (գոնե մի քիչ):*

Ճշտենք՝ մենք խոսում ենք տարբեր սեռերի իրար չհասկանալու մասին-քանզի կինը՝ կնոջը, տղամարդը՝ տղամարդուն  հիմնականում հասկանում են:
Ինչի՞ն է հիմնվում այն մյութոսը, որ տղամարդուն հասկանալը հեշտ է, իսկ կնոջն՝ անհնար: 
Եկեք նայենք այդ «հասկացողներին», նրանցից ո՞րն է պատրաստ իրեն դնել հակառակ սեռի տեղը, քոնե մի պահ, գոնե միայն հասկանալու համար:

Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է, որ մենք օժտված ենք հակարակ սեռի հորմոններով: Տարբեր քանակությամբ, բայց դրանք կան և երբեմն նույնիսկ դրսևորվում էն (շատ մազոտ կին, անմազ տղա, ձայնը և այլն...): Չէ՞ որ մեր վարքագիծն էլ որոշ չափով ղեկավարվում է հորմոններով:

Այստեղ մոտեցանք :Think: 

Կանայք ավելի հանգիստ և բնական են ընդունում իրենց «տղամարդ» կողմը: Մենք օգտագործում ենք դա ամեն օր, ուզած-չուզած, մենք արեցինք ամեն ինչ, որ դուրս գանք այդ սահմանափակումից - լինել միմիայն կին ու բաստա': Չէ՞ որ բնությունը մեզ տվել է մի քիչ մյուս գույնից, ինչու՞ համառորեն ջնջել ու թքել: 
Այսինքն՝ կինը (իհարկե ցանկության դեպքում) հեշտությամբ կդնի իրեն տղամարդու տեղը, որ հասկանա նրան, կինը չի ամաչում կամ սարսափում «լինել տղամարդ»:

Իսկ հակառակը...դե, հասկացաք: Տղամարդու համար իր կանացի կողմին նայելն ու համաձայնվելն անգամ անհնար է, ինչ մնաց օգտագործելը: Տղան երկու ձեռքով ու երկու ոտքով իրենից հեռու է մղում Աստծո նվերը, ամաչում նվազագույն արցունքից կամ նուրբ շարժումից...Նա ԵՐԲԵՔ , նույնիսկ մտքում, չի ուզում «լինել կին», նույնիսկ այն ակնթարթով, որն անհրաժեշտ է՝ կնոջը հասկանալու համար:

Ու սկսում է հեքիաթներ հնարել կնոջ անհասկանալիության մասին:

 :Hi: 
 :Drinks:

----------

CactuSoul (16.02.2011)

----------


## ArmBoy

Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ տղամարդկանց...

Ռազ հարգիք-հարցրեցիք, ոնց ուզում եք հասկացեք...

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> Կա տղամարդկանց 2 տիպ`
> մի տիպը էնքան պրիմիտիվա, որ չես կարում հասկանաս,որովհետև պրիմիտիվա
> մյուս տիպը չափից ավելի պրիմիտիվա, էնքան պրիմիտիվ,որ ուզես չուզես մեկա չես հասկանալու :


համամիտ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> համամիտ եմ


Ու ըտենց էլ համաձայն ես էլի՞ : Ու էտ պես էլ քեզ կյանքում ուրիշ տիպի, ոչ պրիմիտիվ տղամարդ չի հանդիպել հա՞: Բոլորը, բարեկամ, ազգական, ծնող ու խնամող… եղել են պրիմիտիվ տղամարդի հա՞

----------


## Երվանդ

> Կա տղամարդկանց 2 տիպ`
> մի տիպը էնքան պրիմիտիվա, որ չես կարում հասկանաս,որովհետև պրիմիտիվա
> մյուս տիպը չափից ավելի պրիմիտիվա, էնքան պրիմիտիվ,որ ուզես չուզես մեկա չես հասկանալու :


Լավ էր :LOL:

----------


## Սելավի

> Էս ճշմարտությունը նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է վերաձևակերպել՝ փոխելով տղամարդու և կնոջ տեղերը։ Ճշմարտացիության աստիճանը դրանից դժվար թե փոխվի։


Ուլուանա  ջան  էս  քո  վերաձևակերպած  ճշմարտությունը  այնքանովա  ճշմարտություն,  ինչքանով  օդաչույին  են մեղադրում  հողից  կտրվելու  համար: 
    Իսկ  այս    ճշմարտությունը     կարելիյա՞  վերաձևակերպել
 « Կանանց  հիշողության  մեջ  միշտ  մնում  են  այն  տղամարդիկ,  որոնց նրանք  կարող  էին  ունենալ, իսկ  տղամարդկանց  հիշողության  մեջ  հիմնականում  մնում  են  այն  կանայք,  որոնց  երբեք  չէին  կարող  ունենալ: :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

: Զգում ենք, թե երբ ինչ է պետք կնոջը: Նաև անկողնում *, որտեղ մեզ էնքան էլ շատ բան պետք չէ :* 
 :Shok:  
Էստեղ  խոսք  գնաց  երկվորյակ  տղամարդկանց  մասին, որտեղ  նշվում  էր  թե  նրանց  հասկանալը  դժվար  է: Ընդհանրապես  տղամարդը  իր  բնույթով  *բարդ  է*,  բայց  դե,  եթե  նա  գլուխն  է , կինն  էլ  վիզն  է  ու  ոնց  պտտես  վիզը`  այնպես  էլ  կթեքվի  գլուխը,  ուղղակի  պետք  է  շատ  զգույշ  ու  ճիշտ  այն  պտտես,  որ  ուղղությունն  էլ  ճիշտ  լինի :Tongue:

----------


## Երկնային

_Մի արտահայտություն հիշեցի…

«Տղամարդիկ նյարդայնանում են, երբ իրենց սխալ են հասկանում… իսկ երբ ճիշտ են հասկանում, կատաղում են…»

_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տղամարդկանց հասկանալն իրականում այնքան էլ դժվար չէ. առաջին ու գլխավոր բանը, որ ուզում են կանանցից, սեքսն է:

----------


## Սամվել

> Տղամարդկանց հասկանալն իրականում այնքան էլ դժվար չէ. առաջին ու գլխավոր բանը, որ ուզում են կանանցից, սեքսն է:


Հա լավ դու էլ  :LOL:  Էտ ոչ բոլոր կանանցից են Սեքս ուզում  :LOL:  մենակ նրանցից ումից սպասում են նրանցից էլ ուզում են / էէ գլուխս  փռաց :LOL:  / 

Իրականում մարդիկ էլ կան ուղակի սեր են ուզւոմ  :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

> Իրականում մարդիկ էլ կան ուղակի սեր են ուզւոմ


_Սեր բոլորն էլ ուզում են, ոչ միայն տղամարդիկ…_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրականում մարդիկ էլ կան ուղակի սեր են ուզւոմ


Ուղղակի սեր են ուզում էն կանանցից, որոնցից չեն կարողանում ուղղակի սեքս ստանալ: Սերը պարզապես ճանապարհ, ինչ-որ տեղ էլ խայծ է սեքսի համար:

----------


## Սամվել

> _Սեր բոլորն էլ ուզում են, ոչ միայն տղամարդիկ…_


հա դե ... բայց դե ես Սեքս տարբերակից փախնելու համար էի գրել  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ուղղակի սեր են ուզում էն կանանցից, որոնցից չեն կարողանում ուղղակի սեքս ստանալ: Սերը պարզապես ճանապարհ, ինչ-որ տեղ էլ խաբեություն է դառնում դեպի սեքս:


Բյուր ջան.. ոչմի կերպ համաձայն չեմ.. 

Սերը հոգևոր է.. Սեքսը նյութական / պատկերավոր ասած  :LOL:  / Տարբերությունը շա՜տ էական է չնկատելու համար  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
ԻՄիջայլոց ինձ ոչմեկ չի հասկանում  :Sad:

----------


## Տատ

> ԻՄիջայլոց ինձ ոչմեկ չի հասկանում


Որ հասկանանք՝ կկատաղես:
դրա համար ենք լռում, Սամվել

Ես ՍԼԳ ի հետ շատ չէի վիճի, ճիշտ բան կա նրա ասածում: :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ... Ընդհանրապես  տղամարդը  իր  բնույթով  *բարդ  է*,  բայց  դե,  եթե  նա  գլուխն  է , կինն  էլ  վիզն  է  ու  ոնց  պտտես  վիզը`  այնպես  էլ  կթեքվի  գլուխը,  ուղղակի  պետք  է  շատ  զգույշ  ու  ճիշտ  այն  պտտես,  որ  ուղղությունն  էլ  ճիշտ  լինի


Մի բան էլ կա. վիզը պտտելիս հարկավոր է զգույշ լինել նաև, որ հանկարծ գլուխը չպոկվի...  ::}: 

Ճիշտն ասած՝ էս թեմայի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում (ինչպես նաև էս բաժնում գոյություն ունեցող թեմաների մեծ մասինը...  :Xeloq: ), քանի որ չեմ համարում, թե տղամարդկանց հասկանալն ինչ–որ առանձնահատուկ շնորհք է կամ լուրջ գիտություն։  :Think:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Որ հասկանանք՝ կկատաղես:
> դրա համար ենք լռում, Սամվել


Տատ,  :LOL: 




> Տղամարդկանց հասկանալն իրականում այնքան էլ դժվար չէ. առաջին ու գլխավոր բանը, որ ուզում են կանանցից, սեքսն է:


Մի բան եմ ուզում ասեմ Բյուրին, բայց կարող ա էդքան էլ ճիշտ չհասկանաք  :Think: 
ամեն դեպքում կամաց ասեմ  :Secret: 
Բյուր, բայց դա այդքան էլ վատ չի  :Wink: 
իսկ հակառակը հաստատ լավ չի  :Blush:

----------


## Դեկադա

*Ուլուանա- ի խոսքերից -Մի բան էլ կա. վիզը պտտելիս հարկավոր է զգույշ լինել նաև, որ հանկարծ գլուխը չպոկվի...* 


 :Smile:  Դե  աստված  չանի  պոկվի  ընկնի- մեզ  անգլուխ  ձիավորներ  պետք  չեն :Tongue:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Դժվար թե Ադամը ինքն իրեն մենակ հասկանար:


Եթե մարդը ունի կամ ջանում է ունենալ ազնիվ մտքեր ու կարողանում է իրեն կողքից նայել և դատել իր արարքները այնպես ինչպես որ բոլորի արարքներն է դատում և ընկալում, ապա նա իրեն հավասար է համարում մնացածին, բոլորի նման մահկանացու և արդարացի է նայում ու հասկանում երևույթները չնայած, որ եզակի է ու տարբերվում է բոլորից:
Ամբողջական, մեծ մտահորիզոնով նայելիս ամեն բան պարզ երևում է ու ավելի հեշտ է հասկանալ մարդկանց, լինի կին, թե տղամարդ...
Կենսակերպից ու ինքնաներշնչանքից, նաև շատ այլ գործոներից կախված, կինն ու տղամարդը ունենում են իրենց առանձնացող, տարբերվող ու նաև նմանվող մտածելակերպով, նախասիրություններով, հարմարվածությամբ և կառուցվածքով... :Wink:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Տղամարդու ողբերգությունը նրանում է, որ նա գիտի, թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի իսկական կինը, բայց երբեք այդպիսին չի ունենում և չի կարող ունենալ, որովհետև կինը այդպիսին երբեք չի լինում:  Կնոջ ողբերգությունը նրանում է , որ նա երբեք չի իմանում, թե ինչպիսին պիտի լինի իսկական տղամարդը: Բայց նա շատ լավ գիտի թե ինչպիսին է նա լինում իրականության մեջ, և դա նրանից է, որ իրականում կինը չգիտի թե ինչպիսի տղամարդ կուզենար ունենալ իրականության մեջ և իր համար հորինում է տարբեր առասպելներ: իսկ տղամարդը հստակ գիտի, թե ինչպիսին կուզենար տեսնել կնոջը և այս իմաստով երբեք առասպել չի հորինում: :Smile:

----------

Ամմէ (03.01.2013), Գևոր (15.11.2009)

----------

